# OMG!!!!!



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

You guys have to watch this. I love this song and I just watched the video, and OMG this is almost exactley what DP looks and feels like to me. The way the video is made, especially at the beginning. The way everything looks in the vid when the guy is in the cell. This is why i'm always freaking out!!!. This is what everything looks like through my eyes!!!. Only less cartoony but the vision changes are exact!!!!.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mfBZ5W6FIYU


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

That was a pretty neat video


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I will watch it right now,


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> I will watch it right now,


Ok Zach, its weird how almost exact this is to what I see. And when I said that, I was talking about how the vision moves and jerks like that in the very beginning and on the guy the whole time.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats so much like it. Shinedown is awesome


----------



## mixmastermc (Dec 13, 2008)

Claymore, if you really want to trip yourself out, listen to "one" by metallica, listen to the lyrics....i can feel this song. I think lots of it matches up with dp.

not recommended if you're depressed though, kinda makes me feel like killing myself when i hear it


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Interesting vid. Weird that song just ended on the radio right before I clicked on your link lol


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Claymore said:


> You guys have to watch this. I love this song and I just watched the video, and OMG this is almost exactley what DP looks and feels like to me. The way the video is made, especially at the beginning. The way everything looks in the vid when the guy is in the cell. This is why i'm always freaking out!!!. This is what everything looks like through my eyes!!!. Only less cartoony but the vision changes are exact!!!!.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mfBZ5W6FIYU


Wow that is pretty extreme man. Sorry its like that. I think i've only had it compariable a few times. One time when I was on the phone with somebody and talking about it and talking about impending doom and all that. Everything got really cardboard cut out looking and it loooked like it was raining when it wasn't. Also another time of extreme anxiety everything was pretty strange. But I don't know that it really gets like the video where life is totaly stylized and shakey that much. Thats pretty heavy stuff!!! I feel for ya man.

I get streaking on movement and effects with light. So hard to describe.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

For me its probably closer to like Sky Captain 




Or some sort of film noir-ish thing like Dark City





 The lighting effect in The Informant.

Like a constant concussion or some crap.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

mixmastermc said:


> Claymore, if you really want to trip yourself out, listen to "one" by metallica, listen to the lyrics....i can feel this song. I think lots of it matches up with dp.
> 
> not recommended if you're depressed though, kinda makes me feel like killing myself when i hear it
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EzgGTTtR0kc


Yeah "One" is one of my fav songs. It is depressing though.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> Wow that is pretty extreme man. Sorry its like that. I think i've only had it compariable a few times. One time when I was on the phone with somebody and talking about it and talking about impending doom and all that. Everything got really cardboard cut out looking and it loooked like it was raining when it wasn't. Also another time of extreme anxiety everything was pretty strange. But I don't know that it really gets like the video where life is totaly stylized and shakey that much. Thats pretty heavy stuff!!! I feel for ya man.
> 
> I get streaking on movement and effects with light. So hard to describe.


Yeah, I could never explain it, but with this vid I really don't need to. And it mine started off like in your vids but its way more intense now. Its so hard to live like this. Because my vision jerks and moves really fast like that, when i'm in bed with my eyes shut, I see it with my eyes closed too if that makes any sense. Which then makes my thoughts move really fast and then I start feeling like my brain is going to explode and I feel like my body is starting to discentegrate and I sit up in the bed really fast, breathing hard, and end up panicing in my bed. Happens every night. Then, I go to sleep, have nightmares and VERY strange dreams, then wake up and go through it all again the next day







. I don't know how i'll get through this.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> For me its probably closer to like Sky Captain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, the shiny and blurry lighting is a good match. I, too, see Angelina Jolie when my DP is at its worst.









And Claymore. If your visuals are truly that jerky, that is intense! That's also cool video for such a mainstream song.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> Yea, the shiny and blurry lighting is a good match. I, too, see Angelina Jolie when my DP is at its worst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, I might really be crazy.


----------



## chippy! (Mar 20, 2010)

Claymore said:


> You guys have to watch this. I love this song and I just watched the video, and OMG this is almost exactley what DP looks and feels like to me. The way the video is made, especially at the beginning. The way everything looks in the vid when the guy is in the cell. This is why i'm always freaking out!!!. This is what everything looks like through my eyes!!!. Only less cartoony but the vision changes are exact!!!!.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mfBZ5W6FIYU


Sorry but I can't relate to that video whatsoever. My DP/DR is nothing like that at all.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

chippy! said:


> Sorry but I can't relate to that video whatsoever. My DP/DR is nothing like that at all.


I can't either.... But the worst i've had it its been strange so I can believe he has something like that. One time I was talking on the phone with somebody and the conversation was pretty bad and I got vertigo and it looked like it was raining even though it wasn't. All the trees seeemed strange to me. It really did have a stylized look to it. Nothing as extreme as this music video, but definitely a crazy stencil type of look.l


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Claymore said:


> wow, I might really be crazy.


definitely not.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

I need a well-deserved drink..........to bad i'm only 20.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Claymore said:


> I need a well-deserved drink..........to bad i'm only 20.


Law-abiding citizen.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> Law-abiding citizen.


If all the stores around here didn't get robbed all the time and put up a million cameras, i'd go jack 2 or 3 FOUR Locos, lol.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

iick. Go old school and raid your parents liquor cabinet


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> iick. Go old school and raid your parents liquor cabinet


My Mom hasn't drank in over 30 years. And before you say friends, lost them all because of DP.


----------



## Magrathea (Jul 8, 2010)

My sympathies, claymore

The video represents what dp was like for me up until about 18 months ago when i started to recover somewhat. It isn't pixl for pixel what i say in my head; but it certainly captures the feel

Sunlight falling through windows and contrasting a dark room was especially hard to handle because it really have me the impression that everything was happening in a cardboard box


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Magrathea said:


> My sympathies, claymore
> 
> The video represents what dp was like for me up until about 18 months ago when i started to recover somewhat. It isn't pixl for pixel what i say in my head; but it certainly captures the feel
> 
> Sunlight falling through windows and contrasting a dark room was especially hard to handle because it really have me the impression that everything was happening in a cardboard box


Thx. And yeah this is kinda how I feel now. See a new doc today so hopefully she will understand and put me back on my benzos so this will die down some like it did before.


----------

